# Cooking oil contribution to macros



## jakshinks (May 1, 2013)

Do any of you guys count the oil you use to fry chicken/steak/pork towards your macros? Say one tablespoon of EVOO is 13-15g Fat but surely all of that doesnt count?

I aim for 80-100g fat a day; EVOO, coconut oil, avocados, nuts etc but I find if I count all the oil used in cooking I have barely any of my 'fat allowance' left!

Cheers

Jak


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

of course it counts if you eat it .


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

ewen said:


> of course it counts if you eat it .


WHAT?!??!?!!?!?!?!? That's crazy talk!!

OP, cooking oil has magical properties. The macros vanish when you've cooked with it.....


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

jakshinks said:


> Do any of you guys count the oil you use to fry chicken/steak/pork towards your macros? Say one tablespoon of EVOO is 13-15g Fat but surely all of that doesnt count?
> 
> I aim for 80-100g fat a day; EVOO, coconut oil, avocados, nuts etc but I find if I count all the oil used in cooking I have barely any of my 'fat allowance' left!
> 
> ...


You need to count it mate if you're tracking everything.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Yes I use coconut oil and weigh it on a teaspoon before adding to a pan. Obviously some of it stays in the pan but we're talking marginal amounts.


----------



## jakshinks (May 1, 2013)

Sorry what I meant was when you fry chicken in a tablespoon of olive oil, some it left in the pan when you remove the chicken, therefore how do you know how much oil you're consuming exactly?


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

jakshinks said:


> Sorry what I meant was when you fry chicken in a tablespoon of olive oil, some it left in the pan when you remove the chicken, therefore how do you know how much oil you're consuming exactly?


Assume you're consuming 75% of it.

I definitely count it, partly because there's so much fat in it!


----------



## jakshinks (May 1, 2013)

Mogy said:


> Assume you're consuming 75% of it.
> 
> I definitely count it, partly because there's so much fat in it!


That's what I was looking for thanks! I actually do count it but was wondering if I am counting all of it unnecessarily!


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Personally I don't bother. I use E.V Olive Oil (and only a small amount at that!) when I cook and I have read that most of it's qualities vanish when heated to a certain temperature. Pretty sure this applies to the calorie content as well (please someone back this up!)


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

paul xe said:
 

> Personally I don't bother. I use E.V Olive Oil (and only a small amount at that!) when I cook and I have read that most of it's qualities vanish when heated to a certain temperature. Pretty sure this applies to the calorie content as well (please someone back this up!)


^^^ same i add my evoo after its cooked .


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

jakshinks said:


> That's what I was looking for thanks! I actually do count it but was wondering if I am counting all of it unnecessarily!


Easy way is to use less oil, or the minimal amount you need to cook the food (better pan = less oil in cooking). That way you have more left over to come from actual food.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Can't you cook it with out like on a hot plate or grill??

Then add exactly what you need to after?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> Can't you cook it with out like on a hot plate or grill??
> 
> Then add exactly what you need to after?


This is other good way to do it or use that 1 cal spray then just add exactly the amount of fats you need to a shake for example or get it from food etc.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes I use coconut oil and weigh it on a teaspoon before adding to a pan. Obviously some of it stays in the pan but we're talking marginal amounts.


Ben licks the pan after... chubby


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

paul xe said:


> Personally I don't bother. I use E.V Olive Oil (and only a small amount at that!) when I cook and I have read that most of it's qualities vanish when heated to a certain temperature. Pretty sure this applies to the calorie content as well (please someone back this up!)


No. The oil may go rancid if it reaches it smoke point, but will still contain 9 cals per gram.

Don't fry in EVOO (not over a high heat anyway). I just use standard cooking oil... much higher smoke point.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Ben licks the pan after... chubby


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

2004mark said:


> No. The oil may go rancid if it reaches it smoke point, but will still contain 9 cals per gram.
> 
> Don't fry in EVOO (not over a high heat anyway). I just use standard cooking oil... much higher smoke point.


I think the phrase rhymes with "clucking bell" !!!

Thanks mate, guess I'm gonna have to start tracking my use now. Good job I only use a small amount though!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

No, because I can't be bothered. I don't count milk, aspartame, seasoning or oil. It's roughly the same every day and I calculated my maintenance without it so I might aswell carry on


----------

